# Free Plants



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

These are trimmed from tanks pictured they are free for the taking If you want them PM me for address


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jul 11, 2013)

mooncon said:


> These are trimmed from tanks pictured they are free for the taking If you want them PM me for address


PM Sent


----------

